#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

## Abdel Halim Galala

The following file is an actual and complete design calculations for a pressure vessel designed and constructed in accordance with ASME BPVC, Section VIII, Division 1, and the vessel stamped ASME U-stamp. 
The file is in PDF format (Pages 127 & 1.041 MB) 
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


.See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## waseeq

Jazak Allah Khair

----------


## m.boka

Thank you & have a good year

----------


## Tiberius

thanks

----------


## lewgne08

thank you and happy new year....

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou very much friend and Happy new year for all members.........

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## ivan_feo

thanks men

----------


## arturom

Thanks

----------


## bowosumarwo

arigato...

----------


## ahmad5959

> The following file is an actual and complete design calculations for a pressure vessel designed and constructed in accordance with ASME BPVC, Section VIII, Division 1, and the vessel stamped ASME U-stamp. 
> The file is in PDF format (Pages 127 & 1.041 MB) 
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .




Many Thanks

----------


## vijayparate

Can you share excel spreadsheet which we can use it.


Thanks a lot.See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing..

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's so much bro...

----------


## weikeng

thank you

----------


## ayyazveer

plz share the excel spreadsheet this e-mail address  johnp7077@yahoo.com

----------


## mohammed21

DO u have Excel spreadsheet of the file?

----------


## aadamx

thank you

----------


## Candyman

Thank you!

----------


## adha.nour

jazakallahulkhir..

----------


## tangen

Thanks alot mas bro

----------


## superandy

Dear friend Abdel,

could you share original Excel file?

Thanks

Superandy

----------


## tangen

Matur Suwun Kang, Mugo-mugo barokah

----------


## highlander3

Thanks from Mexico

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## ricardomombru

Tanks my friend

----------


## huifa

thank you, my friend, but i can't get the right link, could you send me by email, wongfang@gmail.com

----------


## Murali Krishnan

I have down loaded this earlier too.Why not in Excel  without PDF. May be we can convert ! is it so!

Thanks -good one.

----------


## zorran

Thanks a lot !

----------


## realgp1

Hello, can you share a excel version to my email realgp1@gmail.com ?

----------


## elopez138

Very Good! Thanks Abdel

----------


## oldfei

Hello, can you share a excel version to me ,thanks in advance, my email :  oldfeizhang@hotmail.com

----------


## rshz

hello, can you share a excel version to me ,thanks in advance, my email : rsh777@gmail.com

----------


## gskadian2

the link is not working, can you send it to my mail id : gskadian@yahoo.co.in ,thanks in advance

----------


## pvaladares

....

----------


## motasem12

Could you sent me at motasemmdm@gmail.com

----------


## knsaravanakumar

link is dead . pls re upload or can you send it to my email knsaravanakumar@live.com

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## Jimmae

Hi,

I would really appreciate a copy.

contact_me@y7mail.com

 thank you very much

----------


## radavid

Abdel Halim Galala gracias por tus aportes,

El documento no se puede descargar el Link esta roto. Podrias corregirlo para asi poder descargarlo?.

Saludos,

----------


## Jazz79

Friends please send me the calculation by Abdel.

The link does not exist anymore

my email is madodan79@gmail.com

----------


## kornengineer

Thanks

----------


## blue_star

hello Mr. Abdel,
I want to download the file shared by you above but it is no longer available. Please kindly repost it or email me on universal_two@hotmail.com. Thank you in advance. Please also share actual designs as per asme sect. 8 div2 & div3 if possible.

----------


## onomeanthony

re-share the link pls, it is dead

----------


## amanrajput

Can any one provide me the sample calculation FOR pressure vessel fatigue analysis per ASME SECTION VIII DIV-2

----------


## sanjaysy

Thank you Very Much,

Is it possible to upload one example for Vertical vessel.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sanjay

----------


## afrizalr

many thanks  :Peaceful:

----------


## adesito

Link is no longer available

----------


## santoxi

Many thanks

----------


## faizol

Dear All,
Please re-upload to new link.


Thank in advanceSee More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## duazo2009

A COMPLETE PRESSURE VESSEL DESIGN CALCULATIONS AS PER ASME SECT. VIII DIV. 1 In Compress Codeware Software

Designed by me...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,

Duazo2009

----------


## bataraguru

cant view the file duazo.. only for publishers it said

----------


## duazo2009

> cant view the file duazo.. only for publishers it said



Ok you can download it now..

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## mavilla10

duazo, the link say only publisher. Can you restore the link? Thanks

----------


## duazo2009

> duazo, the link say only publisher. Can you restore the link? Thanks



Ok..You may download now..

----------


## purav

Dear duazo the link say The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only.,pls help

----------


## combatlan

> A COMPLETE PRESSURE VESSEL DESIGN CALCULATIONS AS PER ASME SECT. VIII DIV. 1 In Compress Codeware Software
> 
> Designed by me...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, can't download from the link  :Frown:  please upload again 
xx

----------


## duazo2009

> Hello, can't download from the link  please upload again 
> xx



Granted!..you may download now..

----------


## racp12

Duazo2009,
According to the link "The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only."

----------


## gkmeera

cant able t odownload pls re upload

----------


## gkmeera

file deleted . pls upload again

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## nadirsha

thanks

----------


## ibrgoa

thanks can any body help me steam piping design as per IBR

----------


## camycax

hi, can't download. Can anyone reload the attachment.
Thank in advance

----------


## camycax

Hi I am receiving this error . "The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only."






> A COMPLETE PRESSURE VESSEL DESIGN CALCULATIONS AS PER ASME SECT. VIII DIV. 1 In Compress Codeware Software
> 
> Designed by me...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## axeus

Please reload the link,

Thanks

----------


## axeus

Please reload the link,

Thanks

----------


## duazo2009

> Please reload the link,
> 
> Thanks



Go Ahead download now..faster..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers,

Duazo2009

----------


## khalid655

link is dead please refresh it

----------


## duazo2009

it is working..

----------


## dineshh

The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only.

Kindly make public

----------


## dineshh

The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only.

Kindly make public

----------


## klukluxland

Juz for publisher only.... :Dispirited: 

See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## red100rose

Plz re-upload file. All of link were dead.

----------


## Greench MacaLisang

Thank you for sharing this.

----------


## nastranfan

Can you upload the file?

----------


## dedy14

"The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only."
The link already not working..

----------


## abdul007

Could you re-post the link as current one is not working.
Thanks so much

----------


## aadamx

Plz re-upload file. All of link were dead.

----------


## sleimanshokr

Plz re-upload file. All of link were dead.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i found the link in 4shared.com. here it is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
enjoy

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please upload

----------


## mrbeen

> The following file is an actual and complete design calculations for a pressure vessel designed and constructed in accordance with ASME BPVC, Section VIII, Division 1, and the vessel stamped ASME U-stamp. 
> The file is in PDF format (Pages 127 & 1.041 MB) 
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> .



Dear Abdel Halim Galala,

please can u give a Drawing of this vessel for detail Study & understand properly.


Thanks you in adv...
mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## ayman zaki

the link is not working please try posting it again, thanks

----------


## acier58

> hi. i found the link in 4shared.com. here it is:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> enjoy







> the link is not working please try posting it again, thanks



The link posted by *mohamad3010* is still active.


Try again.See More: Pressure Vessel Design Calculations as per ASME BPVC - Section VIII, Division 1

----------


## lordmartin

thank you

----------


## lordmartin

thanks

----------

